# Montana Moore Lake Blackshear Open Sep 30th



## bassmaster2314 (Sep 16, 2017)

Come join us and Celebrate a courageous youngman. Montana was diagnosed in summer of 2016 with stage 4 of ewings Sarcoma and given a slim chance to survive. After a year of fighting and going thru treatment, Montana was declared cancer free ! This event will be about Celebrating Montana ! All anglers are welcome to come fish this event

$60 entry, 70 % payback. Veterans Ramp Lake Blackshear September 30th. Two big fish payouts. A nice raffle will be held after weigh in ! Tournament time is safelight-2:30 pm. Click on link below for details 

https://www.facebook.com/events/824334667736592/


----------

